# miscarriage screen & high blood pressure



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Peter

I went to Bham Womens last week and had all my blood tests done for immune system, liver, kidneys, thyroid, chromosomes etc. Will have results in about 8 weeks time.

While I was there I also had to do a urine sample which was fine but my blood pressure was up slightly at 92. I had to go and have it checked again yesterday at my GP's and it was 124/92. I have called the hospital today to give them the results and I have to go over there next Friday and have a monitor attached to my arm for 24 hours and also each time I go to the loo I have to take a sample. The hospital said this is to check my kidneys.

Do you think me having high blood pressure would have caused my 3 misscarriages.

Any advice you could offer would be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards
Nancy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

nancy said:


> Hiya Peter
> 
> I went to Bham Womens last week and had all my blood tests done for immune system, liver, kidneys, thyroid, chromosomes etc. Will have results in about 8 weeks time.
> 
> ...


----------

